# ACS Timelines - July 2016



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

I submitted my application today under 261313 - Software Engineer. Anyone with recent experience applying for skills assessment?

How long is it taking these days?

Thanks,
Prasanna


----------



## aman. (Jul 7, 2016)

I would say around a week. It took 2 business days in my case back in March.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

prasanna1157 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I submitted my application today under 261313 - Software Engineer. Anyone with recent experience applying for skills assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi Prasanna...I too applied on 7th July under the same category (261313). I see my application currently in "Stage2".

What is your application status as of today?


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello Gangadhar,

My application is in stage 2 too! Hopefully we'll get the result soon!


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

prasanna1157 said:


> Hello Gangadhar,
> 
> My application is in stage 2 too! Hopefully we'll get the result soon!


Hey...thanks for your reply.

In case of any changes to my status...I'll post an update here!

What I heard from my colleagues who did ACS recently is...it takes 1 week to 10 days for the result


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you , Gangadhar! I'll also post any updates here.


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Submitted and at stage 2*

Hi,

me too submitted ACS application on July7 2016. Currently Stage 2.
I have a very big question here, am not remembering if i have attached the Passport copy, am worried.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Hey...thanks for your reply.
> 
> In case of any changes to my status...I'll post an update here!
> 
> What I heard from my colleagues who did ACS recently is...it takes 1 week to 10 days for the result



...


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> Hi,
> 
> me too submitted ACS application on July7 2016. Currently Stage 2.
> I have a very big question here, am not remembering if i have attached the Passport copy, am worried.



Hey...don't worry.

In case you miss some documents...they'll get back to you asking them.


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> ...


thank you Gangadhar

Can we do a EOI before ACS Results ?aslo i read some forum that some people are submitting multiple applications with different ANZO code, is that possible


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys, submitted my APp to ACS last sunday, moved to stage 2 on Tuesday and stage 4 with assessor on thursday. so wen can i expect my results?


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> thank you Gangadhar
> 
> Can we do a EOI before ACS Results ?aslo i read some forum that some people are submitting multiple applications with different ANZO code, is that possible



No...that's not possible

You should have ACS result before u submit EOI. Not sure abt multiple applications.


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello Gangadhar,

My application has moved to stage 4 today. How about yours?


----------



## qureshiusama (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I am about to apply for skill assessment in category 261313 - Software Engineer. I need some assistance as I am applying independently and not via any consultant. Following are my queries;

- Does Job Description document on company letter head (signed off by Head of Department) needs notarization?
- Can anyone share an Anonymized sample of JD?

Appreciate your support. It really counts.


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, all documents need to be certified/notarised.


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Does anyone submitted with "both names are mine" certificate ? I have submitted one with that. It has been more than 15 days now and application is in final stage. No update yet


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

prasanna1157 said:


> Hello Gangadhar,
> 
> My application has moved to stage 4 today. How about yours?


Hi Prasanna...Mine is still in Stage2....Waiting for it to move to Stage4!


Thanks for the update


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

Mine moved to Stage 4 today


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

Today it moved to Stage 3, i attached the required document, need to wait for few more days......


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> Today it moved to Stage 3, i attached the required document, need to wait for few more days......


You missed to upload passport copy..which u were telling earlier??


----------



## Naga1985 (Jun 12, 2016)

Got my ACS report today on July 12th after they considering my Bachelor's as ICT (submitted on June 24th) minor and deducting 6 years of experience:disappointed: .. overall I can just claim 5 points for experience which makes me sit at 60 points


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

>


Naga1985 said:


> Got my ACS report today on July 12th after they considering my Bachelor's as ICT (submitted on June 24th) minor and deducting 6 years of experience:disappointed: .. overall I can just claim 5 points for experience which makes me sit at 60 points


Hi Naga...whats ur total exp. and Bachelor's stream?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys my ACS stage 4 went into in progress today :confused2:


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys my ACS stage 4 went into in progress today :confused2:


Cool...you can expect the result by Friday then


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

gonnabeexpat said:


> Guys my ACS stage 4 went into in progress today :confused2:


Hi, When did you apply for ACS?I have submitted on 29th June and it changed to Stage 4 on 6th July and in the same stage till now.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Naga1985 said:


> Got my ACS report today on July 12th after they considering my Bachelor's as ICT (submitted on June 24th) minor and deducting 6 years of experience:disappointed: .. overall I can just claim 5 points for experience which makes me sit at 60 points


Hi Naga, What's your major? Is it Electronics and communication Engineering or Electronics Engineering?


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

I have submitted my ACS on 15th June and Received my positive outcome on 28th June. 

Though its is positive, they are deducting 6 Yrs of my experience out of 10.6 years. 

Applied code: 261311 (Analyst programmer)

I heard that, when you do ACS through MARA agent the outcome would expect bit early. When you do it on your own it will take more time. Not sure really, i applied through MARA agent and it took 8 working days time to receive the outcome. I have applied ACS along with RPL document.


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

karthiktk said:


> Hi, When did you apply for ACS?I have submitted on 29th June and it changed to Stage 4 on 6th July and in the same stage till now.


Here is my timline 

App submited on July 3rd
Stage 2 on July 4th
Stage 4 with assesor on July 6th
Stage 4 in progress on july 13th 

keeping my fingers :fingerscrossed: feeling very scared :faint:

I have 5 years of experience in Software field and my UG is in BTECH IT


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

@Karthick, are you in stage 4 with assessor or stage 4 in progress?


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

@karthiktk
Don't worry bro,we both are in same boat.
i applied by ACS IN 263111 ON 4 JULY and on next day i was in 4th stage that is with Assessor
and today it is changed to IN PROGRESS.
HOPE till tomarrow or day after tommarow we both get the positive results.


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

Submitted - 02 July 
Assessment Received - 11 July 

Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XXXXXX
completed October 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

* 4 years deducted


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Mine is still in "With Assessor" stage... hoping for the best


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

karthiktk said:


> Mine is still in "With Assessor" stage... hoping for the best


Feeling scared, all the best

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I submitted on July 1st since I paid via Direct transfer it was in stage 2 until July 6th. On July 6th it moved to stage 4 With assessor. On July 13th It moved to Stage 4- In Progress. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

greatsoul said:


> Submitted - 02 July
> Assessment Received - 11 July
> 
> Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from XXXXXX
> ...


why 4 years...I thought they only deduct 2 year for ICS major.


----------



## greatsoul (Jul 11, 2016)

mebond007 said:


> why 4 years...I thought they only deduct 2 year for ICS major.



AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Not closely related to ..... thats why its 4 years.


----------



## joy_87 (May 30, 2016)

joy_87 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted on July 1st since I paid via Direct transfer it was in stage 2 until July 6th. On July 6th it moved to stage 4 With assessor. On July 13th It moved to Stage 4- In Progress. Fingers Crossed :fingerscrossed:


Got My results today!!


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

joy_87 said:


> got my results today!!


wahoooooooo!!!, got positive assessment today.





> thank you for your ict skills assessment which was received by the australian computer society on 3 july 2016.
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (software engineer) of the anzsco code.
> 
> ...


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

congrats guys!! 
For me, they have asked for additional document and submitted it today. Hoping to get the result soon....


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

Ranbirbatth said:


> @karthiktk
> Don't worry bro,we both are in same boat.
> i applied by ACS IN 263111 ON 4 JULY and on next day i was in 4th stage that is with Assessor
> and today it is changed to IN PROGRESS.
> HOPE till tomarrow or day after tommarow we both get the positive results.


@Ranbirbatth, got any updates?


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> @Ranbirbatth, got any updates?


YES BRO, i received positive skill assessment today


----------



## Ranbirbatth (Jul 7, 2016)

I have done diploma in computer engg.(2006)
bachelor in computer engg.(2009)
Master in computer engg.(2011)
employment may 2011 to june 2016 as network and system engg.


----------



## kiz123 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi,

I had applied for ACS 2 Years back for Software Tester Anzsco code, I got the positive assessment they had approved my 5 Years of experience and deducted 3 Years from valid experience , now I have realized I made the biggest mistake by applying for ACS with software Tester. Now I am planning to apply with Software engineer code I have couple of questions

1. Is it really mandatory that I have to linked my new ACS application with the old one. Can I skip this and add new fresh application.

2. If I have linked my new application with the old one, I will have to submit the new experience document from employer , my current employer I have been working with since 2010 surely I will update that experience letter add the new JDs , what about the my previous employer as I have already submitted those letter to ACS , can I update experience letter from previous employer as well (Keeping in mind that my employer has no issue they have told me they can add those JDs which support software engineer) my only concern if ACS cross verify my new docs against the old one they might think my case and suspicious or might have reject it. Please someone let me know by how far I can update the experience letter for the new application.

Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated as i have posted this on different thread but have not got any response yet therefor find this thread relevant so please help me in this regard.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

Any updates from guys whose application is in Stage4 since last week?


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

submitted on 9th July morning AEST...still in stage 4 since 12th July AEST


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

mebond007 said:


> submitted on 9th July morning AEST...still in stage 4 since 12th July AEST


Hopefully we get it this week..mostly in a day or two 

Post any update for change in status


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

thank you


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

*thank you*



gangadhar16 said:


> No...that's not possible
> 
> You should have ACS result before u submit EOI. Not sure abt multiple applications.


thank you gangadhar


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Hi Prasanna...Mine is still in Stage2....Waiting for it to move to Stage4!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update


Mine moved to stage 4 last week, still waiting,


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

kiz123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS 2 Years back for Software Tester Anzsco code, I got the positive assessment they had approved my 5 Years of experience and deducted 3 Years from valid experience , now I have realized I made the biggest mistake by applying for ACS with software Tester. Now I am planning to apply with Software engineer code I have couple of questions
> 
> ...


kiz123, it is good to link the old application with new one. But it is mandatory to submit all experience letter again.


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Any updates from guys whose application is in Stage4 since last week?


No update gagadhar, it is in stame stage as 4

*Current Status:*
*Date Received	2016-07-07-17:46:00
Status	With Assessor*

July 12 they asked for my passport with notarized, replied and the application moved to Stage 4 on the same day.

Till today the status is same.


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

*189 and 190*

can anyone give me a clarity on below visa subclass/EOI classes.

189 and 190, do we need to select only 189 as individual application or 190. or can we click both.

This is for the later stage though..


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

*How long does it take?*

On 18th July, 2016(today), I started my process of Skill Assessment as developer programmer(261312).

How long does it take? or
When can I get my result on average?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Good luck. Let me know once you get. I m yet to start and gonna submit by this week onto the same Anzcode


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> On 18th July, 2016(today), I started my process of Skill Assessment as developer programmer(261312).
> 
> How long does it take? or
> When can I get my result on average?


On an average 2-4weeks


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> On an average 2-4weeks


Thanks a lot!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> No update gagadhar, it is in stame stage as 4
> 
> *Current Status:*
> *Date Received	2016-07-07-17:46:00
> ...


OK psk..thanks for the update!


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> can anyone give me a clarity on below visa subclass/EOI classes.
> 
> 189 and 190, do we need to select only 189 as individual application or 190. or can we click both.
> 
> This is for the later stage though..


If you have 65 points....better you opt for 189 Individual...

190 is State sponsored and you get additional 5 points...in case you have only 60 points...go for 190 so it'll be 60+5


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> If you have 65 points....better you opt for 189 Individual...
> 
> 190 is State sponsored and you get additional 5 points...in case you have only 60 points...go for 190 so it'll be 60+5


thank u


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

Harish Chander said:


> Hi Guys, I am going to apply for vetassess validation and following are the details... please help me in if there is anything I have missed and should be careful about.
> 
> Skilled Visa 189
> 
> ...


Hi, I really don't know vetassess, but below are your query answers to my knowledge,
1. there is no deadline of such.
2. EOI wil come as a 2nd stage of complete process, first you need to send to the respective OZ assesment and get your educational/experience verified and approved for EOI submission.
3. You should get all documents notarized, not mandatory of contact details. But you need to follow the skill assesment agency about their proof of documents samples.
4. Yes there might be a problem for correspondence.
5. You need to submit according to the assesment agency, Ex: For ACS they ask to submit only Bachelor separate(including certificate and marks sheets) in one doc, for Masters degree ((including certificate and marks sheets) in one doc, for professional also one employer one document.


----------



## karthiktk (Jun 29, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Any updates from guys whose application is in Stage4 since last week?


Got +ve assessment on Friday

Timeline:
Submitted: 29th June
Stage 4: 6th July
Stage 4b: 14th July
Stage 3: 14th July
Docs submitted: 14th July
Finalized: 15th July


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Got +ve assessment on Friday
> 
> Timeline:
> Submitted: 29th June
> ...


Congrats bro


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

just got my results...but one thing strange on the letter...it says:

Following employment after MON/YYYY is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXX of the ANZSCO code....

Some of the exp. now listed in this section is before YYYY.



Can I mentioned my exp. before the MON/YYYY in EOI to claim points?
OR
Only time period mentioned after MON/YYYY can be claimed in EOI.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

mebond007 said:


> just got my results...but one thing strange on the letter...it says:
> 
> Following employment after MON/YYYY is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to XXXX of the ANZSCO code....
> 
> ...


Thats quick man...lucky you

You can only use "time period mentioned after MON/YYYY"


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

karthiktk said:


> Got +ve assessment on Friday
> 
> Timeline:
> Submitted: 29th June
> ...


congrats


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> congrats


psk...did your status change??


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

my application moved a little bit, status changed to In-Progress in Stage 4


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> my application moved a little bit, status changed to In-Progress in Stage 4


Same with me :juggle:


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Same with me :juggle:


really fully tensed ...about what could be the result. as am seeing many people saying reduced the Education and Employment blah blah blah...

My Education:
B.Sc Electronics
M.Sc in Electronics

Applied for Computer and Network. with almost similar experience of 2006 till date, but my positions are little higher.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> really fully tensed ...about what could be the result.


2 more days...I think we have to bear this


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> 2 more days...I think we have to bear this


gangadhar, are you currently in Melbourne/OZ


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> gangadhar, are you currently in Melbourne/OZ



Yes psk..


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Yes psk..


Gangadhar did you get any result from ACS

Mine is showing as : Status	Case Finalised


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> Gangadhar did you get any result from ACS
> 
> Mine is showing as : Status	Case Finalised


Hi psk,

They asked me to change the ANZSCO code as the current code in which I applied is not suitable fro me.

I have to undergo the processing again


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I reapplied for ACS on 18th and still it`s in Stage 2. Is this normal ? Kindly advise. Thx.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I reapplied for ACS on 18th and still its in Stage 2. Is this normal ? Kindly advise. Thx.


It happened with me 2 week back...

Should be moved to Stage4 in a day or two


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> Hi psk,
> 
> They asked me to change the ANZSCO code as the current code in which I applied is not suitable fro me.
> 
> I have to undergo the processing again


Oh So bad, i just finished reading the letter they sent me, it is a positive, but they removed 1y10m of my first experience, i mailed them for clarification.

But in the letter it is not showing as how many points are awarded. can you let me now how to find out would it be just based on the total exp validated


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> Oh So bad, i just finished reading the letter they sent me, it is a positive, but they removed 1y10m of my first experience, i mailed them for clarification.
> 
> But in the letter it is not showing as how many points are awarded. can you let me now how to find out would it be just based on the total exp validated



Congrats psk...Yes ACS don't specify points on the letter.

You have to make it out of based on total exp. they considered.


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I reapplied for ACS on 18th and still its in Stage 2. Is this normal ? Kindly advise. Thx.


yes it is .. we applied on July7, it was moved from stage 2 after a week almost.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> yes it is .. we applied on July7, it was moved from stage 2 after a week almost.


psk...for how many days was your application in Stage3?

ACS asked me some information which I provided today and see my application in Stage3...Will it not change to Stage4 immediately after we provide information?


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> psk...for how many days was your application in Stage3?
> 
> ACS asked me some information which I provided today and see my application in Stage3...Will it not change to Stage4 immediately after we provide information?


it all depends on the assessor, my asseesor immediately accepted my document and immediately within 1min status got changed and got mail saying it is with assesor


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

psk7177 said:


> it all depends on the assessor, my asseesor immediately accepted my document and immediately within 1min status got changed and got mail saying it is with assesor


oh..ok

Did you send any email for sending the documents or used the link which they sent in email?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks psk7177 and gangadhar16.

I thought it would be pretty easy and quick as 95% of things are already validated in 2014.

Education ( BTech ) + 4 Companies.

Now I just provided the documents for 4th company from 2014 to 2016 and included my current company which is just 6 months old.

One of my friend applied same like as I did and got the results in just 3 days. I thought I would get the results in same fashion , Have to wait for 2 weeks I believe .


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> oh..ok
> 
> Did you send any email for sending the documents or used the link which they sent in email?


Just followed the link and uploaded


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello All,

I received my assessment earlier today. I can tell it's positive but I don't quite understand it exactly. I started another thread for it.

Any else has updates?


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Someone please comment on my other thread









http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...74-understanding-acs-assessment-new-post.html


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Moved to Stage 4th ( With Assessor ).



hari_it_ram said:


> I reapplied for ACS on 18th and still it`s in Stage 2. Is this normal ? Kindly advise. Thx.


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Moved to Stage 4th ( With Assessor ).


My ACS assessment also in stage 4..


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

Now as i got results from ACS, can any one tell me what should i do now directly apply for EOI or should i go with DIBP and get the points for the ACS results


Also will i be eligible as per ACS results for the below 

Australian study qualifications at time of invitation
No recognized qualification 0 points
One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications, awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet Australian Study Requirement 5 points


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Moved to Stage 4th ( With Assessor ).



When did you apply skill assessment? on 18th, in the morning?
In my case, I applied 15:05 18th July, but still Stage 2...

-------------------------------------------------------
ACS Application : 18th July 2016.
ACS Stage 2 : 19th July 2016.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> When did you apply skill assessment? on 18th, in the morning?
> In my case, I applied 15:05 18th July, but still Stage 2...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


I submitted my application on 12/07/2016. Moved to Stage 2 on 13/07/2016 and then the status changed to Stage 4 (with assessor) on 14/07/2016. It has now been in Stage 4 (in progress) since 21/07/2016. Perhaps their system is overloaded or they do not have enough assessors to cope with the applications.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I applied around 6.30PM.



jasonwkim said:


> When did you apply skill assessment? on 18th, in the morning?
> In my case, I applied 15:05 18th July, but still Stage 2...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> When did you apply skill assessment? on 18th, in the morning?
> In my case, I applied 15:05 18th July, but still Stage 2...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> ...


You can drop an email to "[email protected]" asking if any details are required.This is just to bring their attention towards your application.

It happened with me and after I sent an email...it was moved to Stage 4 within an hour.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> I submitted my application on 12/07/2016. Moved to Stage 2 on 13/07/2016 and then the status changed to Stage 4 (with assessor) on 14/07/2016. It has now been in Stage 4 (in progress) since 21/07/2016. Perhaps their system is overloaded or they do not have enough assessors to cope with the applications.





hari_it_ram said:


> I applied around 6.30PM.





gangadhar16 said:


> You can drop an email to "[email protected]" asking if any details are required.This is just to bring their attention towards your application.
> 
> It happened with me and after I sent an email...it was moved to Stage 4 within an hour.




Thank you all 

I should send an e-mail and wait for a while.:heh:


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> I submitted my application on 12/07/2016. Moved to Stage 2 on 13/07/2016 and then the status changed to Stage 4 (with assessor) on 14/07/2016. It has now been in Stage 4 (in progress) since 21/07/2016. Perhaps their system is overloaded or they do not have enough assessors to cope with the applications.


I'm on same boat as yours...my application moved to Stage 4(In progress)last week...waiting to get the result since then


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I did a big mistake that I was totally focused on PTE and ignored ACS. I should have applied for ACS around April or May, when the turn around time was less than 2 weeks and in some cases it was a week. Now it's a unnesscary delay in filing the EOI just Bcoz of ACS outcome.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> I'm on same boat as yours...my application moved to Stage 4(In progress)last week...waiting to get the result since then


Hope all of us will get positive results soon. Not sure why there is a long waiting period after being assessed by the assessor...weird


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> Hope all of us will get positive results soon. Not sure why there is a long waiting period after being assessed by the assessor...weird


Someone got his result only for a week.
Someone got his result for a month.
I do not know their rule.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Someone got his result only for a week.
> Someone got his result for a month.
> I do not know their rule.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


Can't argue with them anyway. I wrote to them once but they came back saying that the current turnaround is 6 weeks so any application that has not been submitted for over 6 weeks, they won't chase it. But eventually it depends on the assessor and the officers handling the application


----------



## sagarnbalar (Jul 25, 2016)

*Info about ACS*

Hi ,

i am planning to apply Degree assessment from ACS.

i have studied BCA from India since 2010 and after i have 1 year full time Experience in IT Technician and after 1 year study in Singapore with Different Subject (Hospitality), but after that i have again got job in dame place for 2 years and 9 months and , now i am at Australia curently holding 457 visa under ICT Support Technician.

please any one know if i am applying for degree assessment and having any trouble.
please let me know.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

I got my ACS result just few mins back...


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> I got my ACS result just few mins back...


Congrats bro.
How long does it take?
stage2?
stage3?
stage4?
Please share your timeline.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> I got my ACS result just few mins back...


Congrats!


----------



## Jeebs (Mar 6, 2016)

My ACS took me about a week. Took me by surprised actually at the speed.

Date Submitted to ACS - 2016-04-21-23:18:00
Results received - 2016-04-29.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

I just submitted my acs. My friend submitted last week and she got today It was also in a week's time. Hoping to get in a week


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi,

Can I do the skills assessment before appearing for PTE? Currently I am scoring 55 points and need to get atleast 10 points out of PTE. Please advise.

Thanks
Ashish
<*SNIP*> - *don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thats Great. It seems you have been advised to change the ANZSCO Code, could you please throw some light on what`s the code you applied and what they advised you ? Do you really get to understand what you missed when you submitted first time ?

And your ACS timeline please ?



gangadhar16 said:


> I got my ACS result just few mins back...


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah you can do. ACS never asks for PTE score and It actually saves lots of time as well, as you can go ahead with EOI on the same day you get the PTE outcome considering you have ACS ready. 



ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I do the skills assessment before appearing for PTE? Currently I am scoring 55 points and need to get atleast 10 points out of PTE. Please advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

*ACS Before PTE*



gangadhar16 said:


> I got my ACS result just few mins back...


Hi,

Can I do the skills assessment before appearing for PTE? Currently I am scoring 55 points and need to get atleast 10 points out of PTE. Please advise.

Thanks
Ashish
<*SNIP*>


----------



## Jeebs (Mar 6, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I do the skills assessment before appearing for PTE? Currently I am scoring 55 points and need to get atleast 10 points out of PTE. Please advise.
> 
> ...


Yes you can, as long as you did both before submitting your EOI.
I did my ACS on 21/4/2016, and PTE only on 16/7/2016.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

*ACS Before PTE*



hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah you can do. ACS never asks for PTE score and It actually saves lots of time as well, as you can go ahead with EOI on the same day you get the PTE outcome considering you have ACS ready.


Okay Thanks.
How long is the ACS valid for ? and What all are the documents that I need to have in hand? I am from India and currently in Australia on 457.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I do the skills assessment before appearing for PTE? Currently I am scoring 55 points and need to get atleast 10 points out of PTE. Please advise.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can save your precious time.
I already had a 65+ PTE score(2 July), but I didn't prepare skill assessment by ACS.
So, I'm waiting the result.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Okay Thanks.
> How long is the ACS valid for ? and What all are the documents that I need to have in hand? I am from India and currently in Australia on 457.


It is valid for two years. The documents required depend on what kind of assessment you are going for. The details are available in that guidance document published on ACS' website


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Yes, you can save your precious time.
> I already had a 65+ PTE score(2 July), but I didn't prepare skill assessment by ACS.
> So, I'm waiting the result.


Okay thanks. How long is the ACS valid for and what all are the documents required for the ACS Assessment. I am from India and currently in Australia on 457.


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> It is valid for two years. The documents required depend on what kind of assessment you are going for. The details are available in that guidance document published on ACS' website


I will apply under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Okay thanks. How long is the ACS valid for and what all are the documents required for the ACS Assessment. I am from India and currently in Australia on 457.


1)
2 years

2)
You'd better check this website.
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## ashish.saxena21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Can I put my Marksheets for degree transcripts?


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

ashish.saxena21 said:


> Can I put my Marksheets for degree transcripts?


Probably, you should find or make a thread for asking questions because this is a thread for sharing ACS timelines.


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

Guys...

Here are my timelines

Jul 07 - Applied ACS
Jul 08 - Stage 2
Jul 12 - Stage 4 (With Assessor)
Jul 19 - Stage 4 (In Progress)
Jul 20 - Stage 3 Got recommendation from ACS asking to apply under suitable code
Jul 21 - Paid additional $200 and confirmed my consent for the ACS recommendation
Jul 22 - Stage 4 (With Assessor) and same day Stage 4 (In Progress)
Jul 25 - Case Finalized and results positive


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

jasonwkim said:


> Yes, you can save your precious time.
> I already had a 65+ PTE score(2 July), but I didn't prepare skill assessment by ACS.
> So, I'm waiting the result.


Bro...You are same as mine. I took PTE on 02nd July and doing ACS after PTE not like many does..


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats Great. It seems you have been advised to change the ANZSCO Code, could you please throw some light on what`s the code you applied and what they advised you ? Do you really get to understand what you missed when you submitted first time ?
> 
> And your ACS timeline please ?


I applied under 261313 Software ANZSCO code and ACS felt my duties were more aligned to other category, so they made a recommendation


----------



## moeid.m.rizvee (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment under 261313 catagory

I had completed my B.Tech graduation in ECE from India on June 2006 

Before completion of my graduation, i was involved with a German software company
and worked online from India as a part time employee. I worked 28 days per week.


After completion of my graduation i worked as full time employee for last 10 year.
so i have the experience of (2.5 years part time+ 10 years full time= 12.5 year)


As i am from ECE background, the ACS authority will definitely deduct 4 years from my experience?

But my question is : will they accept my 2.5 years part time experience that i did online.


Hope to hear from the experts


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

I just got my assessment results as well


----------



## gangadhar16 (Jul 11, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> I just got my assessment results as well


Cool man...congrats !!


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

moeid.m.rizvee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment under 261313 catagory
> 
> ...


I think it depends on whether the company you worked for is willing to issue you an employment reference that satisfies ACS' requirements. 

Please also note that any job you have done that is over 20 hours per week is considered full time.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Grt to see the message.

Going by the trend, I should have the outcome by 1st week of Aug. Sounds positive. 

All the best for your PTE.



baker1991 said:


> I just got my assessment results as well


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Grt to see the message.
> 
> Going by the trend, I should have the outcome by 1st week of Aug. Sounds positive.
> 
> All the best for your PTE.


Thanks very much. Really appreciate it!

The letter was dated 22/07 but they did not send it to me till today.

Hope you will get your result soon


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> I just got my assessment results as well


Congrats man
Hope you will get super PTE score soon!


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks very much mate. Much appreciated! Hope you will get your positive ACS result soon


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Guess the email which triggered on Friday, enjoyed nice Pokeman Go on the weekend before reaching your inbox.



baker1991 said:


> Thanks very much. Really appreciate it!
> 
> The letter was dated 22/07 but they did not send it to me till today.
> 
> Hope you will get your result soon


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

You are spot on!!! LOL


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

My application is in stage 4 with assessor since last week Wednesday.
Is this usual to take a week in Stage 4 for ACS assessment. 

In these days i think at max the result is coming out in a week after submission.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

nvraja4u said:


> My application is in stage 4 with assessor since last week Wednesday.
> Is this usual to take a week in Stage 4 for ACS assessment.
> 
> In these days i think at max the result is coming out in a week after submission.


That is quite normal. The status may change in one or two days


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

baker1991 said:


> That is quite normal. The status may change in one or two days


Thanks and hope to have the result positive.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

gangadhar16 said:


> You can drop an email to "[email protected]" asking if any details are required.This is just to bring their attention towards your application.
> 
> It happened with me and after I sent an email...it was moved to Stage 4 within an hour.



I also sent e-mail "[email protected]" yesterday.
Today, in the morning I got reply from them and my status moved to Stage 4 right away.

Your tips was really really helpful!!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

I was moved to "Stage 4th - In Progress" this morning and within 1 hour again moved to "Stage 5 - Case Finalized". I believe this was quickly done because of reapplication and 95% documents remains same from last time. 

Can someone let me me know how it will take to get the PDF ?


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I was moved to "Stage 4th - In Progress" this morning and within 1 hour again moved to "Stage 5 - Case Finalized". I believe this was quickly done because of reapplication and 95% documents remains same from last time.
> 
> Can someone let me me know how it will take to get the PDF ?


Congratulations! 

They should be sending you an email with the pdf attached.


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> I was moved to "Stage 4th - In Progress" this morning and within 1 hour again moved to "Stage 5 - Case Finalized". I believe this was quickly done because of reapplication and 95% documents remains same from last time.
> 
> Can someone let me me know how it will take to get the PDF ?


You will get an email with PDF attachment.
I got my assessment today positive.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

@ baker1991,

Since you already have enough points for English (I understand you trying for 20points) and positive outcome from ACS, is there anything else you are waiting before you file EOI ?, just curious as I don't see the EOI date in your signature.



baker1991 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> They should be sending you an email with the pdf attached.


----------



## baker1991 (Jun 21, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> @ baker1991,
> 
> Since you already have enough points for English (I understand you trying for 20points) and positive outcome from ACS, is there anything else you are waiting before you file EOI ?, just curious as I don't see the EOI date in your signature.


Oh sorry I forgot to add it to the signature. I have actually submitted the EOI on 25/07/2016.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Got my positive assessment this morning. Moving ahead with EOI, lets see how it goes. Thanks everyone.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats. How long it normally takes to move from stage 2? I had applied on Monday 25th and is still in stage 2.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

not more than a week. These days moving from one stage to another seems to be bit slow but the technical and exp evaluation and verifications are done quickly once it reaches the assessor.



icandoit124 said:


> Congrats. How long it normally takes to move from stage 2? I had applied on Monday 25th and is still in stage 2.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Guys I have one question here.. one of my past employers has closed the company which I was working and started the other company with similar name (there is a difference though in both names) and yes entity is different.

They are ready to provide me the Referral letter on new company's letter head !!! Shall I get one line written in the letter that the "Earlier comapny name XYZ Technosoft Pvt. Ltd." is closed and new company named "XYZ Consultants pvt. ltd. " is formed and we acknowldege that SUbhash bohra was working wit our earlier entity.

Or is there any other way. Please guide me here.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I Know its a silly question but please pardon my request. Can any one please let me know if my passport photo copy also need attestation ?

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

naveen1224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Know its a silly question but please pardon my request. Can any one please let me know if my passport photo copy also need attestation ?
> 
> ...


Yes， passprt is also required to attest as True copy..
Each and every document submitting to ACS to be attested.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

nvraja4u said:


> Yes， passprt is also required to attest as True copy..
> Each and every document submitting to ACS to be attested.



Thanks for the quick Reply nvraja4u.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to ACS again.
Today, I got the positive result from ACS with -2 year deduction.

I am going to apply for 190 visa of NSW, QLD because my point is 60.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Good that you got positive outcome.

How you are planning to apply for both NSW and OLD, by creating two EOI ?



jasonwkim said:


> Yesterday, I sent an e-mail to ACS again.
> Today, I got the positive result from ACS with -2 year deduction.
> 
> I am going to apply for 190 visa of NSW, QLD because my point is 60.


----------



## jasonwkim (Mar 1, 2016)

hari_it_ram said:


> Good that you got positive outcome.
> 
> How you are planning to apply for both NSW and OLD, by creating two EOI ?


I already created two EOI with my agent.
He said I can submit 2 EOIs ( NSW, QLD ).

If I log-in with first ID, I can see 189 + NSW 190.
If I log-in with second ID, I can see QLD 190.

Is there any problems?


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Still in Stage 2 on 4th day.

Is this expected. !


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

No not at all. I good to see that your agent giving too many options to choose from. Will PM you soon.



jasonwkim said:


> I already created two EOI with my agent.
> He said I can submit 2 EOIs ( NSW, QLD ).
> 
> If I log-in with first ID, I can see 189 + NSW 190.
> ...


----------



## sreegle79 (Jul 29, 2016)

*ACS timelines for my case*

HI All,

I have been following this thread for quite sometime to check the timelines of other applicants. Now that my ACS assessment is completed, thought of sharing those timelines with you guys, if that helps someone ease their nerves 

ACS submission: 18th July 2016 (done before their working hours)
Stage 2 : 19th July 2016 (at beginning of their working hours)
Stage 3 : 20th July 2016 (didn't upload Passport certified copy earlier. so submitted on the same day)
Stage 4 (assessor) : 22nd July 2016
Stage 4 (in progress): 28th July 2016 (End of their working day)
Stage 5(and result email): 29th July 2016 (by their afternoon)

Since I had 14 years experience, the reduced experience of 4 years didn't matter. I applied for Analyst Programmer code 261311. Both my PG (MCA) and Grad (BSc) are assessed as 'Major in computing'. My PTE score is 20 points (superior). In total, currently at 75 points. Submitted EOI right after the assessment result is out.

All the best for other applicants!!


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

My timelines:

Submitted to ACS on 15th July (evening India time, so after office hours for Australia)
Got +ve assessment on 25th July 

Wow, that was super fast. Unfortunately I got only band 7 in IELTS and hence don't have the necessary points. So planning to appear for PTE to try and get band 8 and maximum 20 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all those who are waiting!


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

Submitted my profile for ACS today i.e 31 July'16 IST 8:12 PM and 1st Aug'16 Aus time 12:40. :juggle:


----------



## psk7177 (Jul 4, 2016)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Guys I have one question here.. one of my past employers has closed the company which I was working and started the other company with similar name (there is a difference though in both names) and yes entity is different.
> 
> They are ready to provide me the Referral letter on new company's letter head !!! Shall I get one line written in the letter that the "Earlier comapny name XYZ Technosoft Pvt. Ltd." is closed and new company named "XYZ Consultants pvt. ltd. " is formed and we acknowldege that SUbhash bohra was working wit our earlier entity.
> 
> Or is there any other way. Please guide me here.


Yes it is good to get the letter in new Letter head and mentioning the change of company name in the letter


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Need a help .. Employment reference letters which are notarized,is it also required to make attested/a true copy of those ?


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

kptPP said:


> Need a help .. Employment reference letters which are notarized,is it also required to make attested/a true copy of those ?


It has be attested and the notary sign should say 'SWORE AND SIGNED BEFORE ME'


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks naveen1224.

You mean I need to do a true copy of notary (of roles & responsibilities) as well?

I already got notary done with words mentioned Signed Before....

Appreciate your immediate response..


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

kptPP said:


> Thanks naveen1224.
> 
> You mean I need to do a true copy of notary (of roles & responsibilities) as well?
> 
> ...



Certified true copy of the original must be on all the docs other than Statutory declarations.
For examples: Payslips, Hr reference letters, Edu etc....

Guys can any one please help me for below situation .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-acs-after-submitting-acs.html#post10726569

Hoping some one to answer at the link above.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

kptPP said:


> Thanks naveen1224.
> 
> You mean I need to do a true copy of notary (of roles & responsibilities) as well?
> 
> ...


Certified true copy of the original must be on all the docs other than Statutory declarations.
For examples: Payslips, Hr reference letters, Edu etc....

Guys can any one please help me for below situation .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-acs-after-submitting-acs.html#post10726569

Hoping some one to answer at the link above.

Thanks and Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Stuck in stage 2

Folks my Acs status is still in stage 2. it's been a week now . Does it take long ? To go to stage 3/4 .


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Moved to stage 4 today. Will have to see how long it takes in this stg


----------



## naveen1224 (May 4, 2016)

My application is in 4th stage, can any one please let me know, still how many days ACS will take to give me a final outcome.

Regards,
Naveen Kumar.


----------



## icandoit124 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mine is also in stage 4, after 9days 
I have been told by my friends it should take 3-4 days Max once it is in stage 4.

I m expecting by Friday. One day got over in stage 4


----------

